#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-12
<akgraner> Pics of Banners and table cover are on my facebook page I'll blog later on about it...I've started a conference box - and I'll pass it to holstein soon :-)
<BugeyeD> akgraner: niiiiiice!
<akgraner> :-)  Thank Canonical  All approved loco teams get a banner and table cover :-)
<akgraner> we'll be all professional yet
<BugeyeD> i can't believe you just said that.
<BugeyeD> to me.
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I meant to say we'll look all professional - but you know what I meant
<akgraner> I hope anyway :-)
<BugeyeD> if i smirk, does that kill the professional look?
<akgraner> nah just adds to it
<BugeyeD> ahh. i'll have to work on my professional-looking smirk then.
<akgraner> hehe too funny
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-14
<holstein> musegarden: o/
<musegarden> hello
<holstein> musegarden: you mind if i announce where you are located?
<holstein> not sure if anyone is near you or not...
<musegarden> oh no, go ahead :)
<musegarden> I have to leave soon though. Errands to run.
<holstein> yeah, me too... but you know where to find me :)
<holstein> musegarden is up in boone
<musegarden> all right, yeah, I'll try to get on later today :)
<holstein> we have a few regulars... akgraner internalkernel
<holstein> BugeyeD_ Nivex
<holstein> the other lurkers participate too
<musegarden> What do you usually talk about?
<holstein> how busy we are ;)
<holstein> nah... whatever really
<holstein> its been slow in here though
<holstein> we should/could be talking about meetups
<holstein> like install fests, or whatever
<musegarden> install fests are fun :P
<holstein> for example, meeting up with you near ASU (with permission)
<holstein> having some boxes sitting around folkds can check out
<holstein> handing out CD's
<musegarden> That would be fun to do.
<holstein> whatever buntu related event really
<holstein> musegarden: yeah, and thats what we need to be doing
<musegarden> See I've been trying to get stuff of that nature together but everyone is either too scared of linux or refuses to leave their room :P
<akgraner> Hi all!
<holstein> safety in #'s :)
<holstein> musegarden: are you on the mailing list?
<musegarden> for what?
<holstein> its actually quite active
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-nc
<musegarden> oh no, I'm not on that. I should be
<akgraner> holstein, for release party we'll have banners and I'll have bootable usb sticks for all the supported derivates
<akgraner> we can also create CD's on the fly there if you want
<musegarden> Done
<musegarden> I have been having such a time making a bootable usb lately >_>
<holstein> akgraner: :)
<holstein> musegarden: i use unetbooting
<holstein> musegarden: i use unetbootin*
<holstein> and i just go ahead and format the USB stick each time
<musegarden> I have been as well, I even tried straight dd'ing it and I still can't get it to boot.
<holstein> only the 11.10 USB are supposed to be hybrid
<holstein> i havent tried DD'ing, but i saw others having issues with it as well
<musegarden> I'll figure it out eventually I guess. I gotta go run some errands for now, so talk to you guys later. :)
<holstein> musegarden: \o
<holstein> cool... new folkz :)
<akgraner> I use startup disk creator
<akgraner> it's on Ubuntu by default
<akgraner> works beautifully
<holstein> that didnt work for me so many times in the past, i stopped trying
<akgraner> I just used it last night
<holstein> i think that was 9.10?
<holstein> im sure its fine by now
<holstein> dd is the ddeal though :)
<akgraner> holstein, I am sure it is but that's all commandline and well you know me
<holstein> akgraner: gdiskdump :)
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdiskdump-gui-for-diskdump-dd.html#more-12122
<akgraner> oh cool
<holstein> i havent checked it out though
 * holstein still on lucid
<akgraner> you sticking w/lucid til 12.04
<holstein> most places
<holstein> i have a slightly borked 11.10 xubuntu install
<holstein> for testing ubuntustudio stuff
<akgraner> gotcha
<holstein> i'll probably start running 12.04 ASAP on something...
<holstein> but, i might run 11.10 on the netbook
<holstein> im not touching my audio machine for a while though
<BugeyeD_> no wonder my ears are burning.
<BugeyeD_> akgraner: you need to become one with the shell
<BugeyeD_> i've been doing that since amiga cli
<BugeyeD_> trs-80 and c=64 doesn't count, because there was no graphical environment (save for geos) available anyway
<holstein> dd if=akgraner of=akgraner+cli :)
<BugeyeD_> load "cli",8,1
<BugeyeD_> i can't believe i remember that ... sheesh, how friggin' old AM i, anyway?
<BugeyeD_> sys 64738  <-- hard reboot for a commodore-64
<BugeyeD_> i'm full of information that's useful to precisely nobody
<Tracy_P> It is interesting trivia though
<Tracy_P> I never had a C=64
<holstein> BugeyeD_: hehe
<BugeyeD_> i ran a bbs (bulletin board system for all you young'uns) on a c=64 for years before anyone had ever heard of the internet.
<BugeyeD_> i spent way too much time on the c=64 back then.
<BugeyeD_> probably 50/50 between that and my guitar. should have stuck with the guitar.
<BugeyeD_> probably be making less money today, but probably have a lot more fun
<BugeyeD_> with the guitar, that is. i suppose holstein might be able to clue me in there.
<Tracy_P> I had 300 and 1200 baud modems in the past
<BugeyeD_> me too
<holstein> yeah.. depends
<Tracy_P> Did you ever connect to a MBBS?
<holstein> i teach 2 computer classes right now... i make in 2 weeks about what i make playing 2 shows ;)
<BugeyeD_> the bbs started at 300 baud, then i splurged and bought a (gigantic) 1200 baud modem. while the modem could communicate at 1200 baud, the computer couldn't keep up. so you'd see stuff purting out at intervals instead of a steady stream.
<holstein> you definitely *dont* get into music for the $$
<Tracy_P> I remember those days
<holstein> theres an easy way to make a million dollars in the music buisness though... start out with 2 million...
<BugeyeD_> holstein: i'll be those two shows give a whole lot more satisfaction than the 2 weeks of work, without even talking of money.
<BugeyeD_> haha
<holstein> well, im enjoying teaching the smaller class
<holstein> 5 11th graders
<BugeyeD_> i'm sure i'd blow most of mine on prs guitars and old tube amps and such
<holstein> its the 7th and 8th graders... :/
<holstein> they are still kids
<BugeyeD_> can you put yourself on their level? those are the teachers that the kids like, and the ones they learn from
<holstein> and, most upper level computer stuff requires some patients and waiting
<holstein> the 11th graders are capable of that
<BugeyeD_> Tracy_P: mbbs?
<Tracy_P> multi-bbs..
<holstein> theres also 11 of the younger ones
<holstein> thats more challening
<Tracy_P> oh it was a product that ran on 286 and 386 computers late 80's early 90's
<Tracy_P> 64 modems, so up to 64 people connected at once
<internalkernel> omg... I had a friend who used to run a bbs off his c64, that was a long time ago...
<internalkernel> Im feeling my age at the moment...
<BugeyeD_> Tracy_P: i connected to plenty, but not sure about that. for intel computers, i remember wildcat and a few others. but i was mainly commodore/amiga so i remember mostly color64bbs (greg pfountz - i even remember the author's name, how sad) and fidonet (distributed messages, like usenet).
<BugeyeD_> internalkernel: i don't wanna hear about it
<internalkernel> lol... the internet before it Al Gore invented it...
<BugeyeD_> internalkernel: i'm guessing you're younger than i am, though we're probably close
<BugeyeD_> ... series of tubes ...
<internalkernel> might be... I do have 3 kids... oldest of which is 13, so we're probably real close...
<holstein> that black box from 'the IT crowd' ;)
<BugeyeD_> i really need to get back to work. :/
<internalkernel> I just finished my amish breakfast sandwich...
<internalkernel> about to begin working on my beignets...
<internalkernel> I love philly...
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTBsm0LzSP0
<BugeyeD_> one of these days i need to get out west where you folks are. maybe i can make this installfest i just heard about. and try out one of amber's usb sticks.
<BugeyeD_> my laptop doesn't boot usb; i have to boot from cd to execute a wedge that can then boot from usb.
<BugeyeD_> and i've had mixed results with booting usb sticks on newer hardware (mostly desktops). may have to do with the 'hybrid' comment i heard a few minutes ago, i dunno.
<BugeyeD_> so is musegarden a musician? possibly a cross between muse and soundgarden? two bands which i'd never ordinarily mention in the same sentence ...
<holstein> hmmm... i didnt ask
<holstein> someone introduced us in #ubuntu-beginners
<BugeyeD_> cool.
<akgraner> holstein, hmmm I do like byobu but don't really do much on the server side or in term windows right now
<akgraner> holstein, did I tell you - I have been asked to design a 6 week course using Ubuntu for an intro to computers class...
<akgraner> for 8th graders at a private school here...I thought of you...
<holstein> akgraner: nice
<holstein> i put ubuntu on the bosses computer at this school, and a few of the other teachers
<holstein> i didnt say much about it yet
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> im going to wait a while, see if they ask
<akgraner> see if they notice
<holstein> i'll tell them i spend $10 on the machine ;)
<holstein> spent*
<holstein> they notice when they want MS office and/or netfilx :/
<akgraner> :-)
<Tracy_P> The MBBS allowed MUD's where you could interact with others in the scripted environment. The one I remember was named Kyrandia. Dump gems down a hole, marry someone, to get to the highest level. Also a public chat, such as IRC gives us and private chat that you can have one on one conversations.
<Tracy_P> Those were the days when a dealer purchased a 1 GB harddrive for 1300 US
<Tracy_P> 5.25 full height
<BugeyeD_> i had (2) 5.25" floppy drives and (3) 3.5" drives for storage. couldn't afford a hard disk.
<Tracy_P> That was probably closer to mid 80's then
<BugeyeD_> and i did have games which saved state and users interacted with each other. the most popular was the murder motel (or something similar) where you are given a target, but you are also named as someone else's target. you got N moves per session to run around in the hotel and find your target without first being found.
<BugeyeD_> yep, mid-80's
<Tracy_P> I would have laughed my way through that game each time I got into it.
<Tracy_P> My dad didn't let me have a modem in the mid-80's. I had to buy my own. Didn't have a job until I got out of high school. So it took until 88 before I had a modem.
<Tracy_P> TI99-4A.. not sure of the - placement anymore.
<Tracy_P> Had a modem that coupled with the headset for a few weeks, then bought one that took over the line.
<Tracy_P> call waiting was always a challenge
<Tracy_P> Now I'm working on a software product that the executable is 21 megs and delivered over the internet. how life has changed
<BugeyeD_> heh, no kidding
<BugeyeD_> back then, 21 megs would have transferred in what, 21 years?
<Tracy_P> lol
<Tracy_P> at 300 yup
<BugeyeD_> and it was *amazing* at what could be done in the 64k of a commodore. and half of that 64k was ROM.
<musegarden> Anyone there?
<akgraner> hey
<musegarden> hello
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-15
<BugeyeD_> sup
<musegarden> ah just sitting around not really doing anything at the moment
 * BugeyeD_ just got in from a 3-mile bike ride. kinda big for me. but i'm doing it with an 8-year old and a 5-year-old. much bigger deal there.
<BugeyeD_> now i'm catching up on support emails.
<musegarden> fun I'm playing minecraft >_> and not being productive
 * holstein is learning about teeworlds
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-16
<internalkernel> BugeyeD_: I'm running into a wall with my rsync incremental backups, how do I remove the duplicate files from each snapshot?
<internalkernel> I was thinking of something along the lines of --remove-source-files or --itemize-changes to get a list of the files that are unique to that snapshot....
<internalkernel> My goal is to end up with only the changed files in the directory... so I can tarball that and archive it. Got any ideas?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-17
<musegarden> Happy Free Software Day :)
<Nivex> and to you!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-18
<BugeyeD_> internalkernel: sorry, been outta town (and off the grid)
<BugeyeD_> internalkernel: you should probably be looking at tar ... if using gnu tar, i suggest looking at these options: -N, --newer, --after-date
<BugeyeD_> internalkernel: rsync isn't going to do what you're looking for there - it synchronizes two resources, so with it you should always end up with the same number or more files, not less.
<BugeyeD_> going back to the tar thing, though ... create a checkpoint file during the snapshot. the NEXT tar should reference that file for the --newer function. using that idea, you should be able to determine a safe date (in case of backup failures, cron failures, etc.)
<BugeyeD_> hth
<internalkernel> BugeyeD_: off the grid, sounds like a good thing! I just got back from philly today. The tar --listed-incrementals=afile with --newer looks like it's the way to go for incremental backups. Rsync has it's purposes but... yeah, it's not going to do what I want.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-09-10
<zaweeis> hey
<holstein> o/
<zaweeis> how are you holstein
<holstein> zaweeis: im good a little busy
<holstein> welcome to the channel
<zaweeis> thanks thanks
<zaweeis> where are you out of?
<holstein> asheville
<holstein> zaweeis: are you near asheville?
<zaweeis> ye
<zaweeis> in asheville
<holstein> http://www.wnclug.info/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-09-10
<billf> wc
<Nivex> 0 0 0
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-09-12
<Nivex> Would I file a bug in Launchpad if there's a problem with an Ubuntu service?
<Nivex> kjotte@daedalus:~$ dig +noall +answer -t AAAA extras.ubuntu.com
<Nivex> extras.ubuntu.com.	600	IN	AAAA	fe80::a2b3:ccff:fee0:d988
<holstein> dont think there is a better place
<holstein> whats the deal?
<Nivex> fe80:: is a link local address. not valid for an AAAA record
<Nivex> some of the us.archive.ubuntu.com IPv6 hosts aren't answering either :/
<Nivex> ugh, and the automated bug reporting tool can't phone home from an IPv6-only network
